# screen saver blank and green not working



## Erratus (Sep 24, 2012)

On RELEASE-9.0
/etc/rc.conf

```
# cursor
  cursor="destructive"  # blinking

# screenmap
  scrnmap="NO"

# saver blanktime
  blanktime=180

# screensaver
  saver="blank"
```

With saver_blank after blanktime only cursor disappears. When pushing a key screen blanks and comes back right after this. 
With saver_green the same, except motitor signal goes off too, but also after the keystroke.

Just for info: saver_beastie, saver_logo and some other are working.


----------



## Erratus (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone who wants to throw in 2 Cents? 
Still found no solution to this problem.
Any hint is welcome.


----------

